# Wie mache ich Patchwork Bilder



## ksk (16. Januar 2005)

Hi allerseits!

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht ob das hier passt, deswegen sorry im vorhinein.

Ich würde gerne ein Bild ähnlich wie 

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Lot/8340/truman.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...show&start=40&hl=de&lr=&client=firefox-a&sa=N

machen. In meinem Fall würde ich gerne *zig Fotos von meiner Tochter nehmen um einen Portrait daraus zu erstellen.
Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir Tipps und Ratschläge geben wie sowas am leichtesten machbar wäre.
Ich habe auch Photoshop CS falls es damit gehen sollte.


lg
ksk


----------



## Clubkatze (16. Januar 2005)

Pooh, also ich denke jetzt einfach mal das das, wenn man´s richtig machen will ne heidenarbeit ist.
Allerdngs kam mir gerade in den Sinn, dass man theoretisch ein Portraitfoto nehmen könnte (Ebene 1), die darüberliegende Ebene mit x Bilder versehen und dann einfach die Deckkraft ändern könnte...werde das gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## extracuriosity (16. Januar 2005)

Es gibt im WWW auch diverse Plugins bzw. Standalones, die sowas können. Mir fällt nur gerade kein Name ein.

hier zum beispiel als freeware.
http://www.sixdots.de/mosaik/de/


----------



## Nicki (16. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz irre, dann hat das Programm IrfanView so eine Funktion eingebaut. Kann aber auch sein, dass es ein anderes Programm war. Vielleicht kann jemand, der IrfanView benutzt, mal was dazu sagen. Ansonsten vielleicht hier schauen -->  IrfanView Homepage 

Gruß, Nicki


----------



## Clubkatze (16. Januar 2005)

Also, 5 mins...

Was ich außer Acht gelassen habe (weil keine Zeit & Lust): Die Anordnung der Bilder. 
Was man noch machen könnte / muss ist, entsprechende Bildteile wie Gesicht, Hintergund etc. etwas an die z.B. Gesichtsfarbe anzupassen, da der schwarze Hintergund, zumindest bei meinen Bilder schon auffällt. Du siehst ja auch bei dem Truman bild das die kleinen Bilder im Hintergund z.B. auch die Farbe lila haben, die im Sakko sind eher beige. 

Also, was habe ich gemacht? Gesicht als Hintergrund genommen, eine Ebene mit den kleinen Pics erstellt, Deckkraft und Ebenenmodi geändert, Hintergund kopiert und als oberste Ebene genommen, Deckkraft reduziert.

Und hier das Ergebnis von 5 mins, wie gesagt ohne Farbanpassung: 

http://home.tiscali.de/jonnyknoxville/tuts/patch01.jpg

Denke das man das so durchaus machen kann, falls es allerdings n tool / plugin gibt das einem die Arbeit abnimmt, immer ment her damit


----------



## meilon (16. Januar 2005)

Das mit IrfanView kann ich verneinen. Ich habe IrfanView 3.92 und das dazugehörige PlugIn Pack und dort gibt es keine Mosaikfunktion. Rote augen wegmachen, Panorama Bilder aber keine Mosaikbilder

mfg


----------



## extracuriosity (16. Januar 2005)

http://dmoz.org/Computers/Software/Graphics/Mosaic_Creation/

da gibt´s noch ein paar Links zu Programmen


----------



## ksk (16. Januar 2005)

Danke an allen für die Antworten, ist echt super.

@Clubkatze
Ja, so etwas meine ich. 

Falls es ein Programm dafür geben sollte wäre ich sehr dankbar wenn jemand sagen könnte mit welchem Prog das am besten geht.
Weil die Fotos die ich habe sind sehr unterschiedlich. Und es sollten auch keine doppelt vorkommen.
Danke nochmals.


ksk


----------



## Nicki (16. Januar 2005)

Also ob es mit den Programmen am besten geht, das kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich hab mal Google befragt und habe herausgefunden, dass das Programm, das ich mit IrfanView verwechselt habe, Gimp war 

Ansonsten bin ich noch auf einige andere Programme gestoßen, die Mosaik-Bilder herstellen können. Schaust du hier

Gutes Gelingen, 
Nicki


----------



## Clubkatze (17. Januar 2005)

Also wenn ich mir so´n paar von den Progs und deren Beispielbilder anschaue...naja ich weiß nicht...mit "Handarbeit" und viel Zeit bekommt man mit Sicherheit bessere Ergebnisse hin


----------



## Nicki (17. Januar 2005)

Clubkatze hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mir so´n paar von den Progs und deren Beispielbilder anschaue...naja ich weiß nicht...mit "Handarbeit" und viel Zeit bekommt man mit Sicherheit bessere Ergebnisse hin




Hm, also ich weiß nicht. Wenn ich mir mal dein Beispiel anschaue, und das erste Beispiel vom Anfang, da sieht man doch einen Unterschied. Und zwar ist der Unterschied, dass das erste Bild ja aus den anderen Bildern ensteht - also spricht, die Farbverteilung auf dem Bild durch die Farben der einzelnen Bilder ensteht. Bei deinem Beispiel entsteht die Farbverteilung ja durch das durschschimmernde Portrait. Also so sehe ich das zumindest. Was allerdings nicht heißt, dass ich dein Beispiel blöd finde oder so. Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Die Bilder entstehen einfach auf eine unterschiedliche Art und Weise 

Gruß
Nicki


----------



## Clubkatze (17. Januar 2005)

Richtig, ich sagte ja auch das mein Beispiel in runden 5 Minuten entstanden ist und ich die Farbanpassung ausser Acht gelassen habe. Wenn ich mich ausgiebig damit beschäftigen würde, was ich nicht tue da ich so ein Bild nicht haben will (  ), würde auch was besseres rauskommen. Und ich behaupte jetzt einfach nochmal, dass es per Hand und mit viel Zeit besser aussieht als mit den Progs


----------

